# Mr. Lumpy-Head is finally finished!



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

And man he's awesome, if I do say so myself!










And a close up of that gooey mouth!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Wow thats cool, reminds me of venom (from spiderman 3) only I like this! Good work!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I like it! It looks gooey... and icky... and mean!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the stringiness of the mouth and the shineyness of the head.  Looks like good gore to me.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job on the mouth! Eeewww.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Gross! and I love it, great job!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Now that's sticky! I like that a lot!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice, love the whole wet look and the sticky icky mouth.

-TM


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good job..
looks peeled and burnt with melted fat
what are you going to do with it?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creepy.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Beautiful. Ya, what are you going to do with it??


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Well, he's going to be a fence post topper.  I need about 15, and I'm going to corpse them in different ways (like Mr. Lumpy-Head, and Mr. Corpsey-Head), and then put them on dowels painted black, with moss on them. Stick 'em in the ground around the front lawn, and string plastic chain between them. 

Keeps PEOPLE off the lawn, but also adds to the atmosphere.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

EWWWWW!

Great job!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yuck. I like! The mouth is way cool, sort of EC comics-ish.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome fence post idea. I too love the mouth!! Great job!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice.....


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

wow! he is gross 
great job


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

oooohhhh he looks great! His mouth makes me very uncomfortable (which, in our circles, is a good thing).


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Do you kiss your mother with that mouth? I especially like the paint job.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

He is great! can't wait to see the other 14 ;O)


----------

